
Tesla's Navigate on Autopilot Requires Significant Driver Intervention - 6d6b73
https://www.consumerreports.org/autonomous-driving/tesla-navigate-on-autopilot-automatic-lane-change-requires-significant-driver-intervention/
======
just_myles
"“The system has trouble responding to vehicles that approach quickly from
behind,” Fisher says. “Because of this, the system will often cut off a
vehicle that is going a much faster speed since it doesn’t seem to sense the
oncoming car until it’s relatively close.”"

I find this part to be the most dangerous as driving in California, you will
see drivers often far behind on the right come in fast. If their sensors can't
detect that, it can be a catastrophe. I can't imagine cutting someone off who
is going 85 while i'm going 65.

------
srfilipek
> and passing on the right

Passing on the right is legal on multi-lane roads in pretty much every state
in the US:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13o588Jy5G3cyHEJrk6bN...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13o588Jy5G3cyHEJrk6bNQPv1YAs1c0hBHjWIsXkZn3Y/)

~~~
nonfamous
But not in Connecticut, where CR tested the feature.

~~~
srfilipek
Its legal when there are 3+ lanes on the highway, 2+ on a one-way road (as
shown in the spreadsheet).

------
oneswellfoop
"The feature cut off cars without leaving enough space and even passed other
cars in ways that violate state laws"

um, how is that indistinguishable from a human driver?

------
DeonPenny
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjvo_l6sSNQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjvo_l6sSNQ),
Seems like someone using a feature he had no idea how to use on the most
aggressive setting.

------
x38iq84n
Tesla - 2 years from full driving. Since 2015.

~~~
6d6b73
Full driving is now like fusion power ... always right around the corner :/

